# Steelhead Jigs



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Have any of you guys been tying any jigs for this season? I have been tying jigs for the past few days for this season and hopefully I can catch some fish on these.


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

i have been tying my own for years, im stocked up for the season  . those are some nice looking jigs. my fav has been 1/32 oz black calf hair with a few strands of green crystal flash with either a green or orange head. everybody likes something different, avoid gold hooks they will get straightened right out. good luck this season


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Those will NOT work-way too pretty. You need basic black maribou and white heads-that's all! 
ps-I'll PM my address and you can send them to me for disposal. Maybe I'll try to use them at WB for crappies or something.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

yep Im almost stocked.....nice jigs!!!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I think I tied enough last year for the next 10 seasons! LOL Heres a little variety cuz I know most tie them with marabou...I like the bucktail+flash better....I know, I know , I know...marabou has better action and pulsates....however, how many minnows do you see in the wild that pulsate?? I prefer the darting minnow action that the bucktail hair produces and I think they hold up better as well. Here are a few of mine....What ever happened with that jig swap a few years back? That might be a cool thing to try again??


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I have a handfull tied and yes shutupnfish I remember the swap, I think only 3 people did it.


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

Im just starting with fly rod fishing and steelhead fishing and this winter fly tying....hopefully next season I'll be showing off some of my stuff! 
Can't wait to get into some chrome!


----------

